# first visit to site



## 13799 (May 21, 2005)

hi, i am a 51 year old women who has always had the loose bowel problem as far back as i can remember. with some form of heartburn problem. so tums have been my friend for years. i found out i have a hyatel hernia a few years ago and have also had my gallbladder removed. still the d continues.. it is getting worse now as if i eat something and dont' go before i leave the house i will have to stop before i get where i am going or as soon as i get there i go.Doesn't matter what i eat or how much. I can never finish a meal before i have to go. I go about 7 or more times a day.. loose and watery. can't remember last time i had a formed bm.. i feel i should be skinny as can be for how fast and much i go. but nope i'm not. actually have had an overweight problem most of my life. about 20 or so lbs. but it is really getting on my nerves now and the hemroids are acting up .definetly not from pushing.. never have constipation. i have no health insurance and was wondering if anybody know good homeopathic stuff i can buy at the health food store... thanks


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

Here is the calcium information. I know it is a lot to take in but it may be will worth it to see if this simple solution can offer you the relief it has me and many others. You need to follow it as close as you can to get the best results. I know it sound too simple to work but it really does help a lot.This is what has helped me for more than 6 years with almost daily attacks of urgent diarrhea after having my Gall Bladder removed. Calcium is known to be constipating so if you are that IBS type do not take it. All calcium is not the same. Here is the what and how to take the calcium information if you suffer from diarrhea.Calcium is an OTC supplement we all do not usually get enough of. No Rx is needed to purchase this.When you take calcium about 40% of the dose gets to the bones the rest is eliminated in our waste. The calcium goes to the intestines and soaks up excess fluids and binds them together and they are gotten rid of in our waste.This is a process that can be continued by taking the calcium carbonate on a daily basis thus giving a more formed BM.There is calcium carbonate which helps us with diarrhea and there is calcium citrate which is more easily absorbed by the body and gets to the bones but is not as helpful in controlling diarrhea.A lot of the calcium supplements contain a 2 to 1 ratio of calcium to magnesium. Magnesium is not helpful for us with diarrhea only causing more in most cases. So, do not purchase this combination. It will only make things worse. Also if you are taking a multi vitamin with magnesium this may be a source of some of the problem if you are having diarrhea. Also for me vitamin A, C, and E seemed to cause me stomach upset. If you check this out your will see they too can cause diarrhea. It is better not to take a multi vitamin while trying to get the calcium to help.The dose to take is different for everyone. I must take 3 a day one at each meal and it does not make a difference if I take it before during or after just take it regularly. Taking them at least 4 or 5 hours apart is also necessary so the calcium has time to go through the system and soak up excess bile and water. Sometimes, because of the long number of hours between dinner and breakfast it may be necessary to adjust your timing to taking one at bedtime with a small snack to get better results if you are a person who usually suffers from diarrhea in the mornings. I think the way it works is the dose you take prior helps with the current meal and the distress it may cause.The most success has come from using any formula of calcium supplement that is like Caltrate 600 Plus with Vitamin D and Minerals in the purple and white box. This information is from the many users that have sent me emails and of the posters on the web sites I have dealt with. I hope this will help anyone wishing to try it and I am always here to answer any questions for you. I have a lot of feed back form many users.You must also have some testing done to be sure you are not dealing with anything more serious. This is most important. There are other things to consider. If you take any other meds check the side effects and also check with the Doctor or Pharmacist to see if taking calcium will interfere with your other medications and how you might take them. I know if you take thyroid meds it is important not to take the calcium at the same time but you can take the thyroid meds one hour before you take calcium or 4 hours after taking the calcium. The calcium will soak up the thyroid medication and you will not be getting the benefit from it. You should also look at the side effects of any other meds you may be on this can contribute to the success or failure of using calcium to help to control your diarrhea. You may also consider if you are constipated and taking calcium this may be the reason for your constipation. You can most likely switch to another form of calcium to relieve this also.The only side effect is at the beginning of taking the calcium, you may have some gas or indigestion but this usually goes away soon after taking a regular dose for a few days as your body adjusts to the added calcium. For most it is about 3 days and it is important to start with the lower dose so you don't have the added distress and think the calcium is not helping but making you worse.Starting with 1/2 tablet doses with each meal will lessen this problem and it may be enough to control the diarrhea attacks without making you constipated.Constipation can be a problem so be careful not to take too much. It is safe for most of us to take 1800 mg a day as long as your body processes calcium correctly and you do not have some underlying problem. Check with your Doctor.I had my gall bladder removed in 1976 and from that time on I had suffered urgent attacks of diarrhea. It is now known to me that is called Bile Salts Diarrhea. This happens to a good percent of people who have had their Gall Bladder Removed. I Went through a lot of test but nothing else could be found. I took many of the meds for bowel spasms and cramps over the years but nothing ever seemed to help. I started to take a calcium supplement to help prevent bone loss in later years and from the first day I felt relief. I was pretty much a prisoner to the bathroom or had to go without eating to be able to leave the house.I must take 1 tablet with each meal and the diarrhea does not come back if I miss taking it I get diarrhea. It is a trial and error situation to find the right amount that may help you.The way it works is the calcium carbonate it a binder and when you take it only about 40% of the calcium gets to the bones and the rest is gotten rid of in our waste. During that process it gets to the intestines and soaks up excess bile and water and helps give a more solid BM. Now that you have no gall bladder the bile fluid goes directly into the intestines and causes irritation and diarrhea. That burning yellowish color that you may see is the bile. The calcium carbonate soaks this up and no more diarrhea. It works great for a lot of us and you just have to take the calcium regularly and do not miss.I started with Caltrate 600 Plus with vitamin D and minerals and it does seem to make a difference in the ingredients of calcium... This one seems to do the best job for most. You can buy other store brands of calcium with the same ingredients that work just as well but they need to have the same ingredients. I get Member's Mark Brand from Sam's Club you get 300 tablets for 8.99. I know Walgreens has their brand with the same ingredients and if you live in the UK Boots has been reported to have something similar. Let me know if you need more help. You won't be sorry if you try it.I suggest starting with 1/2 tablet with each meal at first this may be enough to control the diarrhea if not in a few days up the dose to 1 tablet with each meal or any combination there of. The side effect is constipation so if you feel it coming on just stop taking it until you have a BM then start back on a lower dose. It is important to use a calcium that is as much alike as the Caltrate brand from the feedback I have gotten.Let me list the ingredients:Vitamin D 200 IU (The sunshine vitamin needed to help the body absorb calcium)Calcium 500 or 600 MG (This should be calcium carbonate form) (Calcium is the most abundant mineral in the body. It is essential for maintaining strong bones and teeth. Calcium is vital to muscle and nerve function, blood clotting and metabolism.)Magnesium 40 MG (No more than this amount because magnesium will cause you to have diarrhea but because calcium is constipating the magnesium helps to counter act that effect) (Magnesium is essential to build bones and is needed for muscle function, energy metabolism, trans-mission of nerve impulses and to make genetic material and protein.)Zinc 7.5 MG (Zinc is necessary for some metabolic processes, normal growth and sexual development, and proper immune system functions.)Copper 1 MG (Copper promotes iron absorption and is essential to red blood cells, connective tissue, fibers and skin pigmentation.)Manganese 1.8 MG (Maganese plays an important role in metabolism and is also needed to build bones and tendons.)Boron 250 MCG. (Improves calcium and magnesium retention. Similar improvements can also be seen in Vitamin D deficient post menopausal females.)There are other brands with the same ingredients so get something as close as you can. Then start with 1/2 tablet with each meal and in a few days if this is not enough to control your diarrhea then up the dose to 1 tablet with each meal. If you feel you are becoming constipated then cut back on the dose. You may have to stop the calcium completely then start back after you have a BM at a lower dose.It has been working since the first day I started taking it July 1998 and as long as I take 3 a day (this is the amount I must take it may be different for you) I remain diarrhea free. No cramps, bloating or diarrhea. No stomach noises, gas or pain. If I should happen to have a case of diarrhea for who knows what reason it is very short lived and not the pain involved like before and this I am sure happens to even normal people. It is usually a one shot deal and it is over.The dose you take with each meal is not the dose that is helping you at that meal it is the prior ones that have time to works their way through you system to soak up excess bile and water in the intestines.It also works for those of you who still have the gall bladder.Take Care,LindaLNAPENTS###netscape.net


----------



## 14139 (May 13, 2005)

I too suffer with the same symptoms as you. The bathroom has been my friend/enemy for years. My biggest fear is that I won't make it to a bathroom and it has happened 2x in my life. The most devastating time(s) in my life. I suffer from mostly loose bowels not so much D. Occassional C, but D will follow or loose bm's. I had suffered w/gastritis for years & was on prilosec for 4 yrs d/t several ulcers found when I had a endoscopy. I have also been on anti-spasmodic meds for 5 yrs. I have switched to different meds a few times. Today I am down to one pill of Librax a day but this will be my last month d/t possible pregnancy. I wanted to let you know that I started the Calcium 1 week ago and I am starting to see a difference. I no longer have that gassy-bloating feeling. I am taking 1/2 pill at breakfast & dinner. I have had 2 days of C since I started. I think it will take a little longer for my body to get used to it before it will level out. You really should try the Calcium. Start out at on a low dose and if you have alot of D you will see a big difference within a couple of days. Try it and let us know!


----------



## 13799 (May 21, 2005)

linda, thank you for such a factful reply. i will definetly try the calcium. will go and buy some tomorrow.. don't take any meds and no over the conter anything on a regular basis. so i guess it is just my system. always has been this way but getting worse and on my nerves more as i am getting older. have always gone about 5 or more times a day.. that is my normal. but now if i even eat a small bite of something and then want to leave the house i have to go as soon as i get wherever i am going which i find to be irratating as all get out.. thanks again. will let you know if the calcium helps//


----------



## 13799 (May 21, 2005)

jomo, thanks for your input also.. as stated i will let you know how the calcium works out..


----------



## 20371 (May 6, 2005)

A day never went by that I didn't have to take immodium. Once I started taking the Caltrate I got back to ALMOST normal. I also started taking 1/2 a pill, twice a day. I take 1 whole pill in the morning and usually forget to take one in the evening. I have a breakthough problem every now and then when I eat a trigger food but for the most part, no problem. Haven't taken an Immodium in a month or so.


----------



## 13799 (May 21, 2005)

Carole, thanks for your input. I am planning on getting the caltrate today.


----------



## 13799 (May 21, 2005)

ok, after getting these responses i have been rethinking the proper terminoloy for my problem. i guess it is more of loose bowles all the time. I go about 5-7 times a day. my system has always worked fast and loose. not sure if doctors would concider it diarhea or not.


----------



## 14139 (May 13, 2005)

Nest,I too would consider my problem more loose bowels more so than D. I have been taking Caltrate for a little over a week. Like I said before the biggest problem I am having is C. B/c of that my body is going crazy on the off days (no C) aand that is a little discouraging. For instance I had C yesterday and today I have gone to the bathroom 4x already and it is only 12:40 pm. I am still a little skeptical myself that this will work for me. I am going to try changing it around a little to see if it works any better. Its not for everyone, b/c our bodies are so different, but still worth a try. With so many success stories its worth it. Let us know how it works.


----------



## 13799 (May 21, 2005)

jomo, i have been up all night with painfull hemroids so i have been reading up on that also today. they say to eat lots of fiber or take fiber suplements to soften stole. THAT is not my problem . Dont' need to loosen it any more the it is... any suggestions. icepack and sitz bath at 3 am.. preph wipes everytime i go and suppositories.. nothing is working..


----------



## 14139 (May 13, 2005)

Unfortunately there is no easy solution to your problem. Before you go again put a little vaseline on your bum it will at least ease your pain when eliminating. What type of supp. to you take. If it makes you feel any better I have them now too. Completely annoying!I get them just before my period. It will last a few days. I usually just suffer with it. I hope you feel better.


----------



## 13799 (May 21, 2005)

preperation h suppositories and wipes.. hurts to sit. i have them all the time. they never go away . but this pain is only once in a great while. just can't seem to find relief today.. thanks


----------



## 14139 (May 13, 2005)

Call your GI and ask him/her for a rx for your hemmorhoids. I have to find the name of the one my doc gave me so I can give you the name. I will get back to later on the name. It helped alot. In fact I need to refill it.


----------



## 13799 (May 21, 2005)

i don't have insurance so there will be no doctor involved in this. i am tying to search out homopathic remedies...


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

jomo,If you want some help in getting the dose and timing worked out with the calcium I will help if you email me and let me know how much you are taking of the calcium and how often and if you take other meds and do not take a multi vitamin for now.Anyone else is welcome to email me also for help if you need it with the calcium.Linda


----------



## 14139 (May 13, 2005)

Lnape,I am taking 1/2 tab of the calcium at breakfast and dinner. I take 1 pill per day of Librax. No multi-vitamin. It seems that since I have started the Calcium I have C everyother day. Which would be ok except that the day following the C I have very loose bowels and the urgency is pretty strong. Today I took 1/2 tab at breakfast only b/c I spent most of the morning in the bathroom. Any suggestions you have would be great. Do you recommend taking a multi-vit, or a probiotic w/it? Thanks for your help.


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

Be sure you have calcium carbonate with vitamin d and added minerals. It seems you may need the 40mg of magnesium that comes in that tablet to help from getting constipated. Then do not take anything else for now to give the calcium a good try. You may need a full tablet at bedtime with a small snack. It will be this tablet that will help in the morning because it will be in your system over night doing its work to soak up excess fluids to help give a more formed BM. Then you may add 1/2 tablet at lunch and see what happens with this. I know you have just come to the board and have not been on the calcium for a long enough time to get adjusted so hang in I think things will get better.Let me know how this works.Linda


----------



## 14139 (May 13, 2005)

lnape,I was wondering if I add more calcium to my day than I may get C even worse. I am getting C everyother day. I bought the Caltrate 600 + Vit D like you recommended. I am not sure what is the best dosage yet, b/c of the occasional C. When you started were you getting C like me?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Jomo, if The Calcium you are taking makes you too constipated you might want to look at the ratio of Magnesium to Calcium you take.You can get a Cal-Mag supplement that is usually 2 parts Calcium to 1 part Magnesium and that usually balances out the constipating effects of the Calcium with the stool loosening effects of Magnseium (why Milk of Magnesia is a laxative).So there may be some balance point between what you are doing now and the Cal-Mag suppelement that would balance it out for you.K.


----------



## 14139 (May 13, 2005)

Kath,Thanks for your advise. Let me explain what I normally deal with. I mostly have loose bowels, very rarely are they formed. If I got C it was once a month at most. I thought that if I started Caltrate 600, which has 40 mg of magn. that might help. Now I am really confused, b/c if I take something that has more magn will I have D. My biggest problem is that b/c of the loose stools and urgency to go I have a hard time getting around. I can go to the bathroom anywhere from 1 to 5x a day depending on the day. I don't want to get C b/c I pay for it dearly the following day. So I am trying to find a happy medium and I am hoping that the Calcium will somehow give me that. Just can't figure out what is the best way to do this. If you have any other suggestion please let me know. Thanks again.


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

jomo,I think you are right in not taking the calcium with a 2 to 1 ratio of calcium to magnesium. You need to do a little more playing with the dose. Now you do know that you do not have to have a BM every day I know you are used to having many but keep this in mind. The feeling of constipation I don't think can come in one days time if you are having 5 BM one day and none the next. If the morning is the worst time then I would take a full tablet at bedtime with a small snack and try to eat some fiber foods to help and see where that leads. No other meds at this point. The less the better.Linda


----------



## 14139 (May 13, 2005)

Lnape,Thanks for your advise. I am going to play around with the dosage to see what happens. As for the C one day, and frequency the next, that is exactly what is happening when I take the 1/2 dose per 2 meals. It has happened 4x since I have started. And it is full blown C. No feeling to go at all. Then the next day I can't stop going. We both agree it takes time for the body to adjust and sometimes it doesn't work. I bought a full bottle so I will give it until the bottle is empty. Hopefully I will have it figured out before then. I will let you know.


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

jomo,I forgot to mention that eating lettuce and too much acid foods should be cut down while trying to get adjusted. DO you eat lettuce. It is a problem for a lot of us.Linda


----------



## 14139 (May 13, 2005)

Linda,I normally eat lettuce but I haven't had any since starting. TY for telling me about that I will keep away from it. If you think of anything else please let me know. I am going to play around with the dosage a little bit. I will let you know how it is going. Thanks again!


----------



## 13799 (May 21, 2005)

hello all, i haven't written anything since my first time because i have been waiting to talk to an herbal nutritionist.http://www.tunies.com/common/adam/FindAPra...6E3FF9417B88E92I have spoken to her several times before about other health issues, and she was very helpful.so today this is what she gave me..; for the D..it is a yogurt culture called Orgiginal Bio K Plus. 1 tsp for breakfast for 2 weeks.. then weeks 3 & 4 (1 )tablespoon. she says it tastes yucky but only a tsp should not be too bad.. then after that twinlab Fibersol Powder form 1/4 tsp in the bio k...then for the roids..PILEX pills. works on the roids from the inside.. asking her why my system works like this she explained that my colon does not work properly and the reason it most likely doenst' work properly is hormonal imbalance and tyroid problems. as stated in my first post i have always been a somewhat overweight. have been tested for tyroid problems in teens and was found to have a very slow matabolism very border line but thought i was too young to go on medicine. so i never did and havent' had it checked since then. for thyroid she suggested Eng Therapy Thyroid & Tyrosine but not worrying about that now. want to get the d and roids taken care of. Pilex was not cheap but as i was purchasing it a man told me he used it and it was wonderful and took care of his roids.. so they way i am feeling it is worth the cost to try. I will let you know how it works out . Can't start any till breakfast tomorrow. if any of you do this let me know if it worked for you.. robin


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2005)

Hi there, I am also a 50 year old woman and have had IBS all of my adult life. I finally have found a doctor who has helped me. I take a anti-spasmotic and the Wonder Drug: *Prevalite. I now am leading a normal life for the first time in years! From having to go from up to 17 times a day (diarreha) and now I can totally control my bowel movements. What a blessing for me and my family. I can actually go out to eat and for a drive without fear of an episode. I would be happy to visit with anyone about my experience. *


> quote:Originally posted by nest:hi, i am a 51 year old women who has always had the loose bowel problem as far back as i can remember. with some form of heartburn problem. so tums have been my friend for years. i found out i have a hyatel hernia a few years ago and have also had my gallbladder removed. still the d continues.. it is getting worse now as if i eat something and dont' go before i leave the house i will have to stop before i get where i am going or as soon as i get there i go.Doesn't matter what i eat or how much. I can never finish a meal before i have to go. I go about 7 or more times a day.. loose and watery. can't remember last time i had a formed bm.. i feel i should be skinny as can be for how fast and much i go. but nope i'm not. actually have had an overweight problem most of my life. about 20 or so lbs. but it is really getting on my nerves now and the hemroids are acting up .definetly not from pushing.. never have constipation. i have no health insurance and was wondering if anybody know good homeopathic stuff i can buy at the health food store... thanks


----------



## 13799 (May 21, 2005)

donna, so glad that you have gotten a hold on the problem. It is just starting to really bother me where i want to do something about it. so my trip to the health food store today will hopefully help control the problem. i dont' have insurance so i am trying to do things the natural way. i dont' think mine is as bad as yours as 5-7 times a day for me and as long as i wait a few minutes and go before i leave the house or resturant i am fine.


----------



## 14139 (May 13, 2005)

Donna,What is Prevalite?


----------



## JudithB (Mar 29, 2005)

nest & jomo569I would suggest that you look on www....com where you will find a lot of information on how to control your ibs with diet, soluble fiber and food supplements.Having suffered for over 30 years I was absolutely delighted to find this site and .. last October and am gradually beginning to get some stability. the is another point, you do need to be patient and sometimes "it has to get worse before it gets better"!! I am not saying that in a negative way but to encourae you to try different things but give them plenty of time.I think a lot of people try new things for a few days, don't see any improvement and then say that particular thing did not work.Anyway, happy surfing - it really is worth going to that site.Judith


----------



## 13799 (May 21, 2005)

judith, thanks for your info. I went to the site and found it very insiteful. i was speaking with my mom yesterday and she said my dad suffers from d also. i always knew i was my fathers daughter as the saying goes. i do seem to have his many charicteristics.. bad stomach. wide feet.. headaches LOL. any way i have passed on info to them. i will let all know how this bio k works and it doesn't taste as bad as i thought it would.. i started it today..


----------



## 14139 (May 13, 2005)

Judith,I agree that you have to give things time. I usually do-just haven't found anything to work yet. I just started taking calcium but having some problems with it. I am going to stay on it until the bottle runs out. I have had IBS for 18 yrs and spent the first 10 yrs with no meds or anything. I have been on several different rx meds and have tried some OTC remedies as well. My symptoms are not as bad as they were in the beginning. I do believe that is when it is at its worst. I am glad to hear you have found something to help you. Hopefully things will start to change for me soon. It is very draining to deal with this on a daily basis.


----------



## JudithB (Mar 29, 2005)

jomo569I recently took calcium for over three months and was not sure that it was helping so I stopped it (I felt 3 months was a good time to have tried).I have definitely found that adding a soluble fiber to my diet has really helped - I rarely have any abdominal pain now. I do buy it from Heather's on-line store - Acacia it is called - I went for this one because Heather is a fellow sufferer and has founded all this information because of her own problems and the Acacia is organic and free of a lot of things which are in processed food these days.It really is worth you looking at the site - it also has message boards which are equally as good as this site and also has many "safe" recipes.Judith


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

nest,I really don't think you are going in the right direction with the diarrhea problem. You said you had your gall bladder removed and I know this can be a real cause for getting the type of diarrhea you are getting. You may want to just give the calcium carbonate a shot before spending your money for all the other thing you mentioned. I know it sound too simple but believe me and many other who if you check the over the counter section of this board have been helped by.Let me know if I can help.Linda


----------



## 14139 (May 13, 2005)

Judith,Its funny that you mentioned "Heather". I have signed up for her newsletter about 2 weeks ago and received an email yesterday about the acacia. I was wondering how well it works as compared to other fiber pills-drinks? I used to take fibercon with pretty good results-but unfortunately during that time I got food poisoining with instant & terrible non-stop D, and got scared & thought that it was the fiber. So of course I stopped. I have been thinking about starting up again b/c I felt that I had the best results w/fiber. I too am not having the best luck w/the calcium so maybe I will continue taking it but order the accacia from Heather's and when it comes in switch over. I did email them to see if I could take the calcium too at the same time b/c I do want to give the calcium a little more time. They didn't really recommend both b/c of possible constipation. What type of symptoms do you have w/IBS? Did/Do you ever suffer w/ strong/frequent need to use a bathroom, or did/do you suffer w/any type of social anxiety-such as fear of leaving home d/t your IBS? If you don't mind can you tell me what it has been like for you. Some people have cramping, some have D or C, and some have a problem functioning b/c of the fear. Thnak you.Jomo


----------



## 13799 (May 21, 2005)

Linda, thanks for your input.. i had this problem before my gallbaldder removal.. as i already purchased the stuff janet told me to get i will try it and see.. can't hurt.. will let you know.


----------



## JudithB (Mar 29, 2005)

JomoWell, predominantly urgency to go with d./very loose bm. I also had my gallbladder removed 22 years ago and immediately following that I was much improved but it did not last! In 1997 I suffered from food poisoning (camplybacter) and ever since then I have struggled to get any stability.I have also suffered with a truck load of stress over the years which obviously did not help. However, I have always acknowledged that but felt that my main problem was physical. The knock on effect of living with ibs.d means that you also tend to be depressed etc.Last summer I suffered with my first bout of incontinence whilst in the car with my husband and for many months after I hardly went out.I did used to have quite a lot of abdominal pain and just felt "worn out" most of the time. As I said before I am sure that the Acacia has helped a lot (don't expect a miracle though).I am not as good with my diet as I should be and I am convinced that Heather's diet advice is very positive - the "trigger foods" are definitely very important - the thing is give it a go and see. This week I have started on Heather's peppermint capsules but cannot give you a report yet!! I also take a probiotic (acidopholus) and I am certain that has also given me more stability. (trouble is I want to be perfect - sad ey!).Hope this is helpfulJudith


----------



## 14139 (May 13, 2005)

Judith,Thanks for sharing your story with me. It helps alot when you know that the person who is suggesting something has been in your shoes and really does understand. I too had 2 accidents (thats what I like to call them-ya know didn't make it to a bathroom) B/c of that I have developed a major fear of leaving home. I do it but it takes alot of preparation. Hitting the bathroom several times, trying to stay calm, not focused on it, plan my route (are there any public stops along my way) always drive, and mostly go where I am comfortable only and I absoultely hate traffic lights-it makes me feel trapped and worried that while I am waiting I may not be able to hold it in. I am ok on my strong days and that consists of my bowels being a little more solid. Any time I have very loose bm's I have the hardest time. I can go several times before leaving home, sometimes I can't go but the minute I get in the car everything changes. I have had to turn around and go back home too many times to count. I am always late b/c of this and of course I haven't learned to give myself added time in case I need to stop. I am working on that. Every vacation, or car adventure is stressful. Sometimes I think the fear beats out the IBS symptoms. I know that if I were to loose it again it would be way to devastating. After the second time I wouldn't do anything but work for a year. I was so afraid. If only I could get my bm's a little more solid on a daily basis I think that may help. I can't stand the sudden urges to go, b/c that is when I become a crazed woman. Reading this you may think I am crazy, but if you were to meet me you would never know I think like that all the time. I keep it from most people. Only my family and hubby are aware of how bad it is. Sorry to go on and on. Thanks for listening.I just want to live as normal a life as anyone else. Perfect, no-I'll take normal bm's!


----------



## JudithB (Mar 29, 2005)

JomoYour last posting sounds like most of us on this board - isn't it great there are loads of us?!!!I have had to take it very easy gradually building up to doing things - at least you work. I am ill-health retired due to a lower back problem but wouldn't be able to work now because of the ibs being so bad.It isn't easy sharing this sort of problem with friends and particularly colleagues at work - I think often they are the least understanding and they tend to think we are "making it up". However, I would say that even though I have a wonderful supportive husband (34 yrs in Sept.) but recently since things got worse (last October) and he has read some of the things I have found on here, he has become even more supportive. There is a link on the home page of this site - it is an article written by someone to people who do not suffer ibs and you can print it out - that really helped my husband.Hope you enjoy Heather's site and that you gradually get some improvement (time is the big factor and plenty of it).Judith


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

nest,You had the problem maybe before you had the GB removed because the GB may not have been functioning for a while before it was diagnosed. What you most likely are dealing with is bile salts diarrhe and the calcium can really help to soak up the excess bile and help with the diarrhea problem cramping and spasms you may be having.Linda


----------



## 14139 (May 13, 2005)

Judith,TY for your responses today. It is very much appreciated. I have found that although alot of people can relate to you and your problems on these types of forums, alot of people will read your post and not respond. It is a great help when someone shares their feelings with you. It gives me some peace of mind to know I am not alone.A few years ago I was part of an IBS support group and got a copy of the brochure that explains IBS to people who don't have it. I gave it to people closest to me. It is great your husband has taken the time to understand what you go thru. Congrats on your marriage. That says alot about you and your husband. That you are willing to stick it out no matter how tough it gets. My husband doesn't totally understand it but is sympathetic and does not rush me. He knows my routine and respects it. He is one of the lucky ones-got a stomach of steel.Well again thank you. I hope your IBS journey brings you to a happy-perfect world.


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

Hear are some success stories for you to check out so you don't think this is crazy and it can really help.http://ibsgroup.org/eve/forums/a/tpc/f/75410261/m/504108111Linda


----------



## 13799 (May 21, 2005)

linda, thanks again. you definetly sound like you know what you are talking about. thanks again for the info. all is welcome. i dont think my situation is a bad as some on this site. as i basically function normally . it is just that it was all starting to get to me and figured it was time to see what it is all about. again i thank you for info. and will let you know how the bio k works...


----------



## 13799 (May 21, 2005)

hi all, well i have been using the bio k for just 2 days and i can honestly say it is helping. I have had formed bowles all day today and even a few yesterday. instead of the 5-7 times of very loose and watery i have gotten down to 3 so far today. so i say try it.. doesn't taste bad..1/4 teaspoon in am is all i am taking at this point..


----------



## 21918 (May 16, 2005)

I am 51 and have had IBS since I was 14. In high school, I lived on pepto bismol and kaopectate ( they didn't have Imodium back in the stone age)







I don't necessarily have diarrhea, but I do have frequent and sometimes uncontrollable BMs. I recently went to my doctor and was put on colestyramine for the IBS and hyperlipidemia. In the past 9 months, I have probably had 9 accidents. I am very reluctant to travel by car or plane due to fear of not being able to reach a bathroom in time. My husband has been very supportive and even bought a motor home so I can travel easier. I know this won't solve all of the travel problems but it at least gives us more mobility. I usually don't eat before travelling and take 2 imodiums and multiple Levsins before leaving. I take calcium and D supplements but not the brand mentioned. I'm hoping that the cholestyramine will help me to get control over this situation before my son's wedding across the country this summer(I have to fly.)


> quote:Originally posted by jomo569:Judith,Thanks for sharing your story with me. It helps alot when you know that the person who is suggesting something has been in your shoes and really does understand. I too had 2 accidents (thats what I like to call them-ya know didn't make it to a bathroom) B/c of that I have developed a major fear of leaving home. I do it but it takes alot of preparation. Hitting the bathroom several times, trying to stay calm, not focused on it, plan my route (are there any public stops along my way) always drive, and mostly go where I am comfortable only and I absoultely hate traffic lights-it makes me feel trapped and worried that while I am waiting I may not be able to hold it in. I am ok on my strong days and that consists of my bowels being a little more solid. Any time I have very loose bm's I have the hardest time. I can go several times before leaving home, sometimes I can't go but the minute I get in the car everything changes. I have had to turn around and go back home too many times to count. I am always late b/c of this and of course I haven't learned to give myself added time in case I need to stop. I am working on that. Every vacation, or car adventure is stressful. Sometimes I think the fear beats out the IBS symptoms. I know that if I were to loose it again it would be way to devastating. After the second time I wouldn't do anything but work for a year. I was so afraid. If only I could get my bm's a little more solid on a daily basis I think that may help. I can't stand the sudden urges to go, b/c that is when I become a crazed woman. Reading this you may think I am crazy, but if you were to meet me you would never know I think like that all the time. I keep it from most people. Only my family and hubby are aware of how bad it is. Sorry to go on and on. Thanks for listening.I just want to live as normal a life as anyone else. Perfect, no-I'll take normal bm's!


----------



## 14139 (May 13, 2005)

Slm,Girl, I am on your side. It is absolutely the worst feeling in the world to feel that you don't have control over your bowels. As you can see by my story I have been there. I know for me alot of it is due to the fear of it happening again. I get myself so worked up which in turn gets my intestines going. Thus giving me the strong urges to go. I just started the calcium and I am not finding that it is working like I had hoped. I think this is partly due to the fact that I don't have true D. There is a big difference w/d and loose bowels. With the calcium I am finding that my bowels are even more inconsistent than before. One day loose and one day too formed or I am not able to go at all. There are so many people that are having great results with it, but it certainly isn't for everybody. HAve you ever taken fiber? I found when I was taking it that I had more formed bowels. Do you drink alot of caffeine, smoke, eat fried foods? What is your diet like. Be careful w/the imodium. I believe (my theory only) that after awhile it won't work as well and you will need to take more and more. I do keep some in my pocketbook just in case-sometimes just knowing its in there calms me down. I try really hard not to take it except for those long car rides, or when I know I am having a bad day. Have you tried any relaxation techniques-such as yoga or pilates? Do you exercise at all? Prior to the past 9 month what was it like for you? I have found over time it has gotten a little bit better. I suffered w/mostly D for years. I spent the first 10 yrs after being dx'd w/no meds-not even imdoium. How did we survive? IBS is a brain-Gut connection. There is no doubt about it out intestinal track does not function normally, but we have a certain amount of control over our thoughts. You sound like I feel-always afraid its going to happen again. How do you feel when you are at home? I think you and I can relate and hopefully help each other. Hope to hear from you.


----------



## 21918 (May 16, 2005)

I have tried fiber and it works fairly well when you get the amount right for your body. I started with Fiber-Con and then my doctor switched me to Citrucel (again for the high cholesterol.)I switched back to the Fiber-Con--One at bedtime. When I took 2 tabs I got constipated. Right now I'm not taking the fiber because I'm trying the colestyramine. I always try to eat an apple before bed so that I don't get constipated. I also drink ice tea first thing in the am so that I can get my bathroom trips over with. I find that I actually do better on a higher protein regimen than on a lot of starches. The starches have a tendency to ferment in the gut and cause flatulence (another antisocial part of this syndrome.) I eat a lot of chicken (roasted and without the skin)and I seem to do okay with romane lettuce. I don't use much dairy, unless I am home and don't have anything important to do, then I might sneak a little ice cream. At least twice when I've had accidents I can trace it back to having had Chinese food the night before. It may have been the fried shrimp. I don't eat fried food usually.If I'm home by myself, I don't worry so much. The big fear is humiliation. I don't go anywhere without a change of clothes in the trunk. Even when I was working as an office nurse at a doctor's office (for 10 years), I always kept an extra set of clothes with me. Thank God I never had to use them. I tend to do better when I feel I have some control over my situation, such as when I am free to come and go as I please without feeling that my comings and goings interrupt people. I don't exercise as much as I used to, and if I do, I prefer to do it at home by myself. I don't go to the gym like I used to...Too risky for humiliation. I do use deep breathing when I get nervous. I think I would like to try hypnosis.Wow, I don't even know if my husband knows all of this. It's nice to have someone to talk to who can relate. I have gottten to the point where I let people know that I have IBS just so when I turn down invitations, they will understand. I'm not sure it really helps. I think they just think I'm nuts. Sometimes I wonder if they are right.


----------



## 14139 (May 13, 2005)

slm,My husband doesn't know half of what I discuss on here. Not sure he would really understand anyway. Quite frankly some of it is to embarrasing.It sounds like you have tried alot of things that I have. One thing I can relate to is having an attack after eating chinese food. I don't eat it anymore b/c a few times I had violant D, vomitting and rectal bleeding. I also had a seafood dish, but I just don't think my body can handle it. My poor hubby loves chinese food and I won't eat it anymore. I feel bad, but I feel alot worse after, so I live w/the guilt of depriving him of a chinese dinner. Hey he can always go on his own anyway.Did you stop working b/c of this? Being a nurse it must have been hard. I feel the same way about being able to come and go as I please. If I am in a place where I feel I can't just get up and run to the bathroom than I tend to get really nervous. There are alot of situations I avoid b/c of that fear. When I am by myself I tend to be a little better. Sounds like its the same for you. Although I have to say when I am busy I tend to forget about it. Sometimes when I am a little uneasy in the car I call someone from my cell and it takes my mind off of it. So it really is a double edged sword. Working out at a gym is important to me b/c I feel challenged. Going to a class and being able to focus on what the teacher is saying and forget about my stomach is a wonderful thing. For a long time the thought of going to a class at a gym made my stomach turn. Now I look forward to it. If I make it there I feel really good the rest of the day. Besides there are bathrooms there just in case I get the urge to go. Are you embarrased to go in a public place. Some people will only go at home. I wish I had that much control.How are you about shopping and getting out of the house on a daily basis?Hope we can continue to compare stories. I also hope you have an IBS free day.


----------



## 21918 (May 16, 2005)

I didn't really stop working because of the ibs. I stopped because I didn't really like the last people I worked for, but I used my husband's retirement as an excuse. Although I miss working with patients and am bored staying home, ibs does make me hesitate to search for a new job. Usually if I've gotten my morning trips to the bathroom out of the way, I can go out and do my shopping. There are certain places that make me nervous and seem to trigger the ibs, but I tend to try to avoid them. I also like to go by myself rather than take my husband with me so that I don't have to explain my erratic behavior to anyone (using every restroom I come to.) No, I got over the reluctance to use public restrooms many years ago. When you gotta go, you gotta go.







I am concerned about the bleeding you are having. When I was 43, I'd had mucus and bleeding for about 7 years, but wasn't concerned because the bleeding was red and I figured it was only hemorrhoids. When the bleeding became a daily occurence, I finally consulted the doctor who set up a colonoscopy much to my annoyance. It turned out that I had a large polyp (3cm). They were sure it would turn out to be cancerous. I was lucky, it hadn't yet turned to cancer, but I was told that in 6 months I would definitely have had cancer if I hadn't had it removed. I'm glad I didn't have cancer, but the surgery and subsequent exams have wreaked havoc on my sphincter muscle tone and control, which I believe is why I don't dare get diarrhea. I hope you have had the bleeding checked out. If not, it is so important that you do. You can't just assume it's hemorrhoids.Hope your day is great.


----------



## 14139 (May 13, 2005)

Slm,Its too bad that you left your job b/c of your employers. I haven't been working b/c my husband and I just moved out of state to a new house. I am finding that I am becoming more concerned about having to go back out there again. But this is the first tine since I am 16 that I'm not working. I have been in some work situations that were pretty hard w/the IBS but I did it anyway. So I keep telling myself that I will be fine. Once I am at a job awhile it starts to become like home for me. In the sense that I am calmer there the same way I am when I am home. I wish I were like you that I could go in the morning and for the most part be done for the day. See my problem is that I never feel that I have emptied by bowels. Some days I get lucky and I only go once but most days I go several times. Especially if I have to go out. My good days consist of having a bm before I go out and the entire time I am out I don't have a need to go. I forgot what it is like to be "normal" I have had IBS for 18 yrs. I miss being able to come and go as I please and to really enjoy life. According to my dr the bleeding is mostly caused from an internal hemorroid. I had a colonscopy about 4 yrs ago and other than inflammation of the bowels everything else looked normal. I probably bleed once a month. Its not alot and doesn't last very long. Thank you for your concern. If it changes at all I will make sure to mention it to my dr.You mentioned in your first post that you would like to try Hypnosis. I went for a year. I was given an opportunity to go for 7 weeks for free. It lasted a yr. It is truly power of suggestion. If you decide to go be willing to let go and let that person enter your subconsciuos. I wasn't able to do it. I learned alot about relaxation which is very helpful to me. I wanted so bad for it to work b/c there are so many success stories. I think that I was unable to let my guard down. The man I went to was amazing. He tried so many different ways to get past that point. Defitnely try it. It may very well work for you.Well I hope you enjoy this memorial day weekend.Jo


----------



## 23677 (Apr 29, 2005)

Hi Nest, Welcome to THE MOVERS & WIPERS CLUB. Good luck with your caltrate. it is such a pity that so many members have your problem thru gallbladder removal. I guess you know it is because there is no longer a reservoir to store the bile for certain foods so it can irritate the intestines when empty. I think it may help if you can eat little & often so there is always something there at least during waking hours. You might like to try Slippery Elm. It provides a soothing musilage for the whole GI tract & is also very nutritious.Although I am a distributor of mangosteen juice I cannot say if it can help you taken orally, but I can certainly vouch for it used topically to reduce anal skin irritations or skin irritations anywhere for that matter, & most certainly piles because of its anti-inflammatory phytonutrients Xanthones. Place an amount (after shaking the bottle) into a saucer , & allow to become jelly- like in the sun on a window sill for a couple of days then apply in a pad. Replace 3 times a day if pos. http://www.usenature.com/mangosteen.htm


----------



## 13799 (May 21, 2005)

snakeoil, thanks for your info. I am not using caltrate. I am using a pill called pilex that is working . all natural herbs. and a live culture yogurt called bio k plus for the loose bowles. Started on wed and can see a big difference already. i have frome stool and am only going 3 times a day instead of my normal 7 . i had my gallbladder out about 14 years ago but i have suffered with many a day and loose before that. it is just that it was really getting on my nerves and starting to make me think something was wrong with me instead of just saying.. oh that is just the way my system works... again thanks for tour input.


----------



## 14139 (May 13, 2005)

judith,I was wondering how it is going w/heathers peppermint caps. Are you taking them for gas & bloating?


----------



## JudithB (Mar 29, 2005)

JomoI have gradually been adding various supplements to my diet and have now been taking Heather's peppermint capsules for 12 days and I do think it is helping. I have just had a course of antibiotics, which I hate to take, but needed them and so the side effects from that may have well distorted any results so I will just have to see how it goes.Heather says peppermint is good for most of ibs symptoms so I decided to add it - I already take Soluble fibre (Acacia), acidopholus(this has definitely improved things) and my GP has just given me Questran to help with my ibs but I also need to take something for cholesterol and Questran does that also.I decided to go for Heather's peppermint capsules because they also contain fennel and ginger.


----------

